

Steam Greenlight day one: 622 games have been posted - FredBrach
http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/news/?appid=765

======
pytrin
Great stuff there, make sure to vote!

A couple of early favorites:

Dream
[http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=926479...](http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=92647949)

Fly'n
[http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=929250...](http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=92925091)

Recruits
[http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=929386...](http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=92938629)

